# Badgers losing their coach to Arkansas??? GDG



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow,
Money drives all.................
Geez I only make 2.5Million coaching in Wis. 
I can make 4mil. in Ark.
This IS a serious question................
Where does the schools get this kind of money to pay that?
Sorry a rant.
A Rosebowl bid and he probably won't be there to coach.
Sue


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Arkansas biggest alumnist/donor.....Jerry Jones of the Cowboys...


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Think again bon. Drive down to your local Wally World and donate more money to us. The Walton's aka Walmart family are all huge donors to Fayetteville and have like 5 buildings, halls, etc named after them. (bentonville headquarters 10 minutes away) Tyson chicken? Yea that too (springdale headquarters 10 mins away) riceland rice? yep in stuttgart. Jerry jones donates millions. And is probably 5-10th largest donor. 

And we are only paying 3.2 it only took couple hundred thousand to lure him to the best conference and best facilities (see donor list if you dispute this. Our new facilities will be finished this year with more upgrades to come) in America. Cost of living is 30% lower in Fayetteville vs Madison. (Report)


oh and i hear he likes duck hunting. we all know arkansas is the capital of duck hunting.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I wish Arkansas the best, but the reality is that it's just not a place where anyone will win consistently. Frankly, it hasn't been since Broyles was coach. It's been 20 years since they joined the SEC and they have never won a Championship. The fan base still thinks they are a top tier program, and they are not even close. Don't mean to be blunt, but it's the truth.

Texas A&M, essentially a Big 12 team, walked into the SEC this year with a 1st year coach and a RS Freshman quarterback and came real real close to running the table. Why? It's the recruiting base. And it's only gonna get better for A&M.

Arkansas is a nice state and all that, but they just don't have enough talent in the state to compete with the other SEC teams in recruiting. And they have not shown they can really attract the talent out of the deep football states. When they were a member of the old Southwest Conference, they were able to pull a lot of recruits out of Texas due to all the exposure they had in Texas throughout the season.

There is not a HS kid alive that thinks of Arkansas as a dominant program.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Geez I only make 2.5Million coaching in Wis.
> I can make 4mil. in Ark.


Why, his old B1G buddies Saban and Miles would've probably upped the ante out of their own pockets just to get him to Fayetteville. Can you say Hogs to slaughter into bratwurst? - try SEC chop-Soooey.

Malzahn another Arkansan of the hokey-pokey offense and Bielema of the beatdowns of little sisters of the poor and hardly anybody else with half a football pulse on the national level. Man, life in the SEC West just got a whole lot better for them at the top. And that was without even reminding the Arky faithful of Bielema's famous righteousness over what he considered a recruiting affront from Urban Meyer: “We at the Big Ten don’t want to be like the SEC - in any way, shape or form.”

Welcome, Bret, pretty confident you won't be like some of us in any way shape or form in the win-loss column.

And maybe he's Jerry's college choice as Cowboys' coach in waiting, bon - looks like a fitting successor to the last I don't know how many they've gone through. 

MG


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Arkansas biggest alumnist/donor.....Jerry Jones of the Cowboys...


Bon if he has all this $, then why doesnt he buy himself one heck of a good football mind to be the GM of the 'Boys?


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

junfan68 said:


> I wish Arkansas the best, but the reality is that it's just not a place where anyone will win consistently. Frankly, it hasn't been since Broyles was coach. It's been 20 years since they joined the SEC and they have never won a Championship. The fan base still thinks they are a top tier program, and they are not even close. Don't mean to be blunt, but it's the truth.
> 
> Texas A&M, essentially a Big 12 team, walked into the SEC this year with a 1st year coach and a RS Freshman quarterback and came real real close to running the table. Why? It's the recruiting base. And it's only gonna get better for A&M.
> 
> ...


holtz? hatfield? petrino? i think the latter proved you could win at arkansas in modern era. what was texas a&m's record against arkansas in southwest classic before they joined SEC? look at cam newton and auburn thats a&ms future. johnny football is a stud no doubt but after next year hes gone (pro) then what?

if you are naive to believe stars and recruting ranking means anything then shame on you. Utexas has more 5* and 4* than anyone and cant do jack squat. its all about evaluating talent and applying it to your system. petrino never had a top 25 recruiting class but yet won 21 games in 2 years with his recruits because he could coach them up and see hidden talent instead of "stars". 

bielema did same thing his recruiting ranking averaged 36th and still went to 3 straight rose bowls with multiple double digit win seasons.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Bret is an arrogant p*ick. His program at UW has not been that stellar. Good riddance and good luck in the SEC.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Not a huge Bielema fan......Sure he went to 3 straight Rose bowls but hasn't won one yet. Think he was sorta lucky and followed on Barry Alvarez's coat tails. Haven't been impressed with his coaching - not sad that he is leaving! Feel for the seniors who will play their last games at the Rose Bowl now that this has happened.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

verne socks said:


> Not a huge Bielema fan......Sure he went to 3 straight Rose bowls but hasn't won one yet. Think he was sorta lucky and followed on Barry Alvarez's coat tails. Haven't been impressed with his coaching - not sad that he is leaving! Feel for the seniors who will play their last games at the Rose Bowl now that this has happened.


happens every year at handful of schools. nothing new. these guys are men they can deal with it. if you feel bad for anyone feel bad for arkansas state. 1 head coach bolts for ole miss after best season in school history next year head coach bolts for auburn after conference title

heck feel bad for seniors at arkansas petrino flubbed up their whole year and they were legitimate sec west contenders with him. with a clown for a coach calling things cant even get to a bowl


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

As an Arkansan I think it's a good hire.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

verne socks said:


> Not a huge Bielema fan......Sure he went to 3 straight Rose bowls but hasn't won one yet. Think he was sorta lucky and followed on Barry Alvarez's coat tails. Haven't been impressed with his coaching - not sad that he is leaving! Feel for the seniors who will play their last games at the Rose Bowl now that this has happened.


coattails? 3 conference titles and average win/season of 9.5? sour grapes? no coach has ever been to 3 straight bcs bowls not even saban. 

big east, big 10, big 12, ACC, and pac 12 are all the SEC's minor league farm system...and we are calling up the AAA first round pick


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

blake_mhoona said:


> coattails? 3 conference titles and average win/season of 9.5? sour grapes? no coach has ever been to 3 straight bcs bowls not even saban.
> 
> big east, big 10, big 12, ACC, and pac 12 are all the SEC's minor league farm system...and we are calling up the AAA first round pick


I agree...


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

blake_mhoona said:


> coattails? 3 conference titles and average win/season of 9.5? sour grapes? no coach has ever been to 3 straight bcs bowls not even saban.
> 
> big east, big 10, big 12, ACC, and pac 12 are all the SEC's minor league farm system...and we are calling up the AAA first round pick


No sour grapes - good luck with your new coach. I wanted to like him....I really did..


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> holtz? hatfield? petrino? i think the latter proved you could win at arkansas in modern era. what was texas a&m's record against arkansas in southwest classic before they joined SEC? look at cam newton and auburn thats a&ms future. johnny football is a stud no doubt but after next year hes gone (pro) then what?.


Repeat after me....Arkansas has not one a conference championship in over 20 years. The reality is that puts Arkansas in the same list as Ole Miss, Mississippi State, South Carolina, Vanderbilt, and Kentucky. Sorry, but that's the truth.

Try to slam Texas, A&M or whoever you want. But they each have some skins on the wall in the past 20 years. Just sayin'.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Bon if he has all this $, then why doesnt he buy himself one heck of a good football mind to be the GM of the 'Boys?


EGO...he doesnt want to admit that it was Jimmy Johnson that had the eye for the talent and put together the Cowboys teams of Aikman, Smith, Irvin...He also has hitched his wagon to Romo, who was an undrafted free agent that happened to be in the right spot when Bledsoe got hurt, he was on the taxi squad and a project....like some sportwriter said" just because you are the QB for the Cowboys, doesnt mean you are great"


and yes Blake I forgot about the Walton's and the Tyson's of Arkansas....I think its a very good hire


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

the sec has won 9 of 15 (im assuming alabama is going to clobber notre dame like most will agree) bcs championships. so by saying we havent won sec just means we havent won a national championship (in bcs era). tons of other schools havent either. we have been to sec championship 3 times. 3x more any team you mentioned (ms state had 1) right up there with auburn. we are not a national championship contender year in year out (yet) but we are competitive and cyclical on winning west. the best team in any conference would be mediocre at best in sec. you may say well look at a&m well without mack brown foolishly thinking manziel should be a safety and causing him to commit to a&m theyd be right alongside missouri

comparing big 12 championships to sec championships is foolish. 

if i were to rank sec schools on average elite-ness itd be

teir 1
bama
florida
lsu
georgia
teir 2
arkansas
tennessee
auburn
south carolina
a&m
teir 3
ole miss
mississippi state
missouri
teir 3b
vandy
kentucky


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Bielema was whinning when Urban Meyer went after one of his verbal commitments. What's he going to do when Saban and the rest of the SEC coaches do that and more? I'd say he has jumped out of the frying pan and into the fire.

Tom


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..television revenues and wealthy alumni...says hubby. I am staying out of it!!! LOL


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

The fact is that Texas A&M was a mediocre team in the Big 12 for the past 5+ years. So bad they fired their coach. So a mediocre Big 12 team came in, should have beat both Florida and LSU, and beat the big boy Alabama.

SEC has great football, no one will argue that. 

All I'm saying is Arkansas has been and will continue to be a tough place for a coach to win.

You can attack Texas all you want, but Mack Brown won a National Championship and played for another in the past 10 years.

Repeat. Arkansas has not won a conference championship in 23 years.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I do wish all these coaching changes would be announce AFTER the bowl games, its not fair to the kids that played their guts out for the coach to be abandoned before the big dance, its also not fair to the Bowl selection committee that extended the invitation, the Rose Bowl game suddenly became very uninteresting


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Bob Barnett said:


> As an Arkansan I think it's a good hire.


We'll see how long you think that.

Bielema is a poor game manager.
Some coaches win the "BIG" game.
Bielima loses the "little" games and the BIG games.
(0-3 in the Grandaddy of them all)
He is not well received by alumni for the losses to nobody teams that cost WI dearly.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> I do wish all these coaching changes would be announce AFTER the bowl games, its not fair to the kids that played their guts out for the coach to be abandoned before the big dance, its also not fair to the Bowl selection committee that extended the invitation, the Rose Bowl game suddenly became very uninteresting


Totally agree....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

blake_mhoona said:


> holtz? hatfield? petrino? i think the latter proved you could win at arkansas in modern era. what was texas a&m's record against arkansas in southwest classic before they joined SEC? look at cam newton and auburn thats a&ms future. johnny football is a stud no doubt but after next year hes gone (pro) then what?
> 
> if you are naive to believe stars and recruting ranking means anything then shame on you. Utexas has more 5* and 4* than anyone and cant do jack squat. its all about evaluating talent and applying it to your system. petrino never had a top 25 recruiting class but yet won 21 games in 2 years with his recruits because he could coach them up and see hidden talent instead of "stars".
> 
> bielema did same thing his recruiting ranking averaged 36th and still went to 3 straight rose bowls with multiple double digit win seasons.


Johnny Football isn't going pro after next year. 

Texas does not have as many 5 & 4 star recruits as anyone. 

Bret Bielema has yet to field a team that plays D despite his DC background. This Wisky team could be The Worst Team Ever to go to a Rose Bowl. Let's be honest, it was The Over rated State University & nobody else. You don't win in The SEC with fat ankles.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

*"On Wisconsin"!!!*

THE TIME TO "MOVE FORWARD".
Time to RALLY behind Coach Alvarez, the Coaching Staff and THE TEAM.
It is what it is. Not the time, place or choice to "sit in the cat bird seat"
and whine ... BE A BADGER NOT A B------!!

The Nebraska Win was a Coach - Team Effort; Great Innovation; Mind over
Matter.

Bring on Stanford - "GO BADGERS"!!!

Bill Connor


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> The fact is that Texas A&M was a mediocre team in the Big 12 for the past 5+ years. So bad they fired their coach. So a mediocre Big 12 team came in, should have beat both Florida and LSU, and beat the big boy Alabama.
> 
> SEC has great football, no one will argue that.
> 
> ...


Should have beat the gayturds & LSU? You do realize there is football past the 1st Quarter, right? Sheesh, they did nothing after the 2nd drive of the game against LSU until The Mustang Package & personal fouls gave up a cheap TD @ the end. LSU's D DOMINATED that game. Period. The gayturds' D DOMINATED in The 2nd Half. Period.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

canuckkiller said:


> THE TIME TO "MOVE FORWARD".
> Time to RALLY behind Coach Alvarez, the Coaching Staff and THE TEAM.
> It is what it is. Not the time, place or choice to "sit in the cat bird seat"
> and whine ... BE A BADGER NOT A B------!!
> ...


Uhhhhh, if we can't discuss Bielima leaving WI the day after he did it, when then would be a good time??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> I do wish all these coaching changes would be announce AFTER the bowl games, its not fair to the kids that played their guts out for the coach to be abandoned before the big dance, its also not fair to the Bowl selection committee that extended the invitation, the Rose Bowl game suddenly became very uninteresting


Who wants to watch Stanford completely run roughshod on Wisky with or without BB? I'll watch a little, but that's not even a game.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Who wants to watch Stanford completely run roughshod on Wisky with or without BB? I'll watch a little, but that's not even a game.


Neither was the Nebraska game...................


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

You are correct. You don't win the SEC with fat ankles. You win it with fat wallets!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

road kill said:


> Neither was the Nebraska game...................


You know for a fact Stanford will run your badgers out of Pasadena. 

It's The Rose Bowl & nobody picks these games better than myself.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Denver said:


> You are correct. You don't win the SEC with fat ankles. You win it with fat wallets!


That's pretty much any conference. The SEC just hides it better. :razz: :razz: :razz: :razz:

The Good Ole Boys regards.


----------



## JBurton (Dec 12, 2011)

“We at the Big Ten don’t want to be like the SEC—in any way, shape or form” Quote from Bret Bielema.

Well he is them now. Good riddance Bret.

Jeff


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

canuckkiller said:


> THE TIME TO "MOVE FORWARD".
> Time to RALLY behind Coach Alvarez, the Coaching Staff and THE TEAM.
> It is what it is. Not the time, place or choice to "sit in the cat bird seat"
> and whine ... BE A BADGER NOT A B------!!
> ...


Gotta love your enthusiasm  - when I was just out of the U of WA - I remember playing the Badgers in the Rose Bowl - 1959 - the Badgers were heavy favorites - Ron Van Der Kellen was your QB & our UW had a one eyed QB named Bob Schloredt - A UWI grad at our Mine gave me 8 1/2 points for $5 (real money in those days, at least for me & one of the few FB bets I have made over the years) & his team lost 44-8 to a Jim Owens team (Jim Owens could have coached in any league). Tho I was a student through 2 years at WA I never attended a FB game there, we leave that privilege to the non college graduate fans .


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

blake_mhoona said:


> coattails? 3 conference titles and average win/season of 9.5? sour grapes? no coach has ever been to 3 straight bcs bowls not even saban.
> 
> big east, big 10, big 12, ACC, and pac 12 are all the SEC's minor league farm system...and we are calling up the AAA first round pick


I guess you mean "no coach has been to three straight BCS Championship games". Many teams have been to three straight and even four straight BCS Bowls!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You know for a fact Stanford will run your badgers out of Pasadena.
> *
> It's The Rose Bowl & nobody picks these games better than myself*.


ok Phil Steele, next thing is you're going to tell us that you have a documented 70% success record on your picks...Weren't you the one who said early in the year that the best football team in the country was in Baton Rouge


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

rsfavor said:


> I guess you mean "no coach has been to three straight BCS Championship games". Many teams have been to three straight and even four straight BCS Bowls!!


That's correct. 



BonMallari said:


> ok Phil Steele, next thing is you're going to tell us that you have a documented 70% success record on your picks...Weren't you the one who said early in the year that the best football team in the country was in Baton Rouge


I did & I still believe that to be true. slingblade's stupidity & The Mustang Package prevented it to come to fruition.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah but he has to live in Arkansas.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

*"On Wisconsin"!!!*

Marvin, Thanks for your Post #34.
With due respect to all the fine U. Washington Coaches, Players and Bowl
Games ...
The 1959 Rose Bow, Iowa defeated the Golden Bears 38-12.
The 1963 Rose Bowl, first Bowl # 1 (SC) v. #2 (WI) SC won 42-37.
That game has been called ... "Game of the Century" ... "Greatest Bowl
Game ever". Pete Breatherd (SC QB) & Ron Vander Kelen (WI QB) both named
"Player of the Game". Down 42-14 in the 4th Quarter, Vander Kelen handled
several drives to score 23 unanswered points.

RE post #31 - "Stanford will run the Badgers out of Pasadena" ... 
THAT'S NOT YET A FACT. You all will know better late 1-1-13 when an
accurate post morteum is available.

Bill Connor


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Milwaukee Journal Sentinel ...
A.D. Alvarez will oversee the Wisconsin team in the interim and might coach against Stanford in the Rose Bowl. Alvarez went 3-0 in the R.B. in 16
seasons as head coach of the Badgers.

Two sources close to the program said Alvarez has a short list ...
at the top is Paul Chryst previous OC. now at Pittsburgh. An option
would be to promote from current asst. coaches, Partridge or Chris
Ash ...

The clock is ticking ... GO BADGERS!!

Bill Connor


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

canuckkiller said:


> Milwaukee Journal Sentinel ...
> A.D. Alvarez will oversee the Wisconsin team in the interim and might coach against


Give Barry Alvarez 30 days to prepare and he will have the Badgers ready to go....all of Bielema's staff is still on the payroll and may be coaching for jobs


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Who wants to watch Stanford completely run roughshod on Wisky with or without BB? I'll watch a little, but that's not even a game.


Think you got that backwards there chummy. Bucky will be better without Bert and his piss poor game management. Barry knows this team inside and out, his Rose Bowl record speaks for itself. Matt Canada called the game of his life last Saturday and will follow it up in Pasadena with another dominant performance. The team is gonna be fired up and shove it up ol Bert's buckeye!


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

We will miss you Brent!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

I would love to see Barry stay on as Head Coach! We don't have an assistant that is even close to taking over!IMHO


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> We will miss you Brent!


So true.....even the second time around! ;-)


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Brent had a good record with the Badgers. My only knock is that he couldn't win the big game! The timing of his exit was distasteful but I have faith in Barry, he has had success at the Rosebowl.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> We will miss you Brent!


Priceless!

I have no dog in this fight: didn't grow up here, didn't go to school here, not a Bucky fanatic. 

But living in the Milwaukee media market, it's interesting that there seems to be very little gnashing of teeth and wailing over Bielema's departure. The only concern seems to be over timing - right before the bowl game. He didn't exactly leave in the most classy manner either.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> Think you got that backwards there chummy. Bucky will be better without Bert and his piss poor game management. Barry knows this team inside and out, his Rose Bowl record speaks for itself. Matt Canada called the game of his life last Saturday and will follow it up in Pasadena with another dominant performance. The team is gonna be fired up and shove it up ol Bert's buckeye!


Yeah, I'm not concerned with your homerific view. Stanford *huge*.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

I am disappointed he is leaving. The program was going down and my Alma Mater is going up due to their new coach. It was always fun to point out to my UW Madtown wife the ridiculous game management and how he would run up the score in games. He even refused to take a knee with one minute left in the first half in the Big 10 Championship game. I don't know who should be more embarrassed about that game, the Big 10 or Nebraska.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Howard N said:


> Bon if he has all this $, then why doesnt he buy himself one heck of a good football mind to be the GM of the 'Boys?


Because he can't give up the reigns, its not about the money it's about his ego.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Wow,
> Money drives all.................
> Geez I only make 2.5Million coaching in Wis.
> I can make 4mil. in Ark.


One of the reasons i think he left Wisconsin was that he couldn't afford to keep good assistants on his staff. He lost quite a few assistants to more competitive paying jobs elsewhere and still was able to win games.


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

thebigcat said:


> One of the reasons i think he left Wisconsin was that he couldn't afford to keep good assistants on his staff. He lost quite a few assistants to more competitive paying jobs elsewhere and still was able to win games.


That's what happens when you have a good program, your coordinators leave for head coaching gigs elsewhere and pluck other coaches on staff to be their coordinators


----------

